# Specialized Blem List



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

Recently found out that dealers can access an everchanging Specialized blem list. He said he has seen really good deals and some real junk. So if your looking for a deal, a winter project, or a rain bike this may be the way to go.


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Most of those bikes are sold without warranty, FYI. Just something to be aware of...


----------

